# white tips on grass?



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

I did the same with crabgrass preventer a couple weeks ago, and am having the same reaction, but only on the crab grass and the fescue. The bermuda and st. augustine don't seem to be affected.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

It's powdery mildew....it can be caused by over fertilizing and/or combination of high moisture.,....probably over fertilizing in your case. Don't water your yard...it can cause the grass to die...but usually dries out and will be gone in a week or so.


----------

